# tools and measuring instruments



## JRaef (Mar 23, 2009)

Screwdriver with interchangeable bits, vice grips, hammer and a roll of duct tape. If it can't be fixed with those tools, throw it away. 

;-)


----------



## varmit (Apr 19, 2009)

That is a little too broad of question to give a meaningful answer. Some days I only need my brain. Other days I may need every tool in my truck. The tools that a person normally carries, would be determined by the type of work that you do most of the time. Industrial controls can mean anything from PLC programming to fixing air leaks.


----------



## jeremievc (Dec 12, 2011)

varmit said:


> That is a little too broad of question to give a meaningful answer. Some days I only need my brain. Other days I may need every tool in my truck. The tools that a person normally carries, would be determined by the type of work that you do most of the time. Industrial controls can mean anything from PLC programming to fixing air leaks.


 Same here, some days pencil, paper, cell phone and a screw driver or two. The next day a crew cab one ton with a fully stocked service bed, two helpers, an enclosed trailer full of tools from a triple nickle and various test equipment to 20' extension ladder and fall protection.


----------



## jeremievc (Dec 12, 2011)

rename2004 said:


> guys, I have a question...I would like know the different kind of tools and measuring instruments used by the industrial technician (oil and gas)
> your suggestions and comments are highly appreciated..
> 
> thanks in advance!!!
> ...


 We really need more specifics. I have been an industrial electrician in oil and gas for 4 or 5 years and my job duties vary a great deal. I may be rewiring an electric compressor control cabinet and updating its antiquated plc controls and monitoring equipment one day, setting up a flow meter with radio equipment, small comm tower, battery back up, inverters, a small plc cabinet the next and replacing ballasts and bulbs on site lighting the next. With all that said I have more tools and equipment than will fit on/in my one ton crew cab, 8 ft service bed and ladder rack could possibly hold at one time.


----------



## 76nemo (Aug 13, 2008)

A good process meter for one........


----------



## micromind (Aug 11, 2007)

JRaef said:


> Screwdriver with interchangeable bits, vice grips, hammer and a roll of duct tape. If it can't be fixed with those tools, throw it away.
> 
> ;-)


Also, WD40.

Seriously, it depends on what type of stuff you're working on. 

4160 switchgear needs different tools and knowledge than 24 volt DC PLCs.


----------



## rename2004 (May 12, 2012)

thanks for alot of info. how about the testing instrument used for detecting and checking of different trouble in LV and medium voltage switchgear? like e.g ground fault, overload and under load.


----------



## rename2004 (May 12, 2012)

micromind said:


> Also, WD40.
> 
> Seriously, it depends on what type of stuff you're working on.
> 
> 4160 switchgear needs different tools and knowledge than 24 volt DC PLCs.


Sir,

what type of tools and measuring instrument do you used checking and troubleshooting the 4160 switchgear?


----------



## micromind (Aug 11, 2007)

rename2004 said:


> Sir,
> 
> what type of tools and measuring instrument do you used checking and troubleshooting the 4160 switchgear?


We have a voltage meter mounted on a hotstick, you place the end of it on a bus and if it's hot, the meter will read the voltage. 

We also have a ground wire and clamp mounted on a hotstick too. This is used to ground out the residual magnetism in a transformer or motor.

PPE comes into play here. It takes a bit more than just jeans and a t-shirt to open anything hot. 

There's not a lot of stuff you can do in a medium voltage gear while it's hot. Most of it is dead work. 

If it's dead, always ground it. Especially if there are overhead lines involved. 

Dead 5KV stuff is not much different than low voltage gear. The cables are terminated differently, there's more to it than strip the insulation off and land it. 

Also, always keep 600 volt wire away from 5KV stuff. Don't use sticky-backs; make sure it stays away. 

I've gloved 4160, but I doubt I'd do it again.


----------

